# Best decoys for small spread



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

6 mallards 4 coots. 

I bought a bag of mixed decoys for $20. Included was these 4 kinda ugly coots. Started sitting them off in their own cluster. I've seen more birds work in on the coots than anything else.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh how I don't miss the days of putting out 30 duck floaters. Geesh...what stupidity. 

Go small in numbers, but go with BIG and QUALITY.


----------

